# LEM Maxvac Pro



## DougCA (Aug 28, 2021)

I picked up a LEM Maxvac Pro at Costco the other day. They have had them online for quite some time (https://www.costco.com/maxvac-pro-chamber-vacuum-sealer.product.100536866.html) and I never could get myself to pull the trigger. I have a Foodsaver that works alright, but as we all know the bags aren't cheap. My local Costco got the Maxvac Pro in warehouse over the summer and I kept an eye on it. The last time I went, the last NiB unit was marked down to $499.00.  I picked it up figuring I could decide if I wanted it and return it if I didn't. 

The main use for my Foodsaver is for meats. I'd buy the vac pacs of meat from Costco when on sale (Pork loin, NY steak, etc.) and cut my own, then seal it for the deep freezer. I'd buy the big box of bacon at the business center and break it down into smaller portions and freeze. I smoked cheese a few times and also sealed the blocks for aging in the fridge. Other than that, I can't say I use the FS too often. 

Anyways, on to my questions.

The LEM is big. What else can I use it for that I may not be thinking of to justify it over the FS?

Those of you that have chamber vac sealers - where do you get your bags? Costco has some (https://www.costco.com/maxvac-pro-chamber-sealer-bags.product.100721267.html) from LEM at $.19/bag for the 8x10. Are there better deals for bags than LEM? These are 3.5 mil. 

What mil bags are good for freezing? What mil bags are good for fridge use? Dry goods?

The LEM may be overkill for me, but if there's other ways I can use it I'm not thinking of, it'll help me with my decision.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 28, 2021)

Here is a sponsor to the forum that can help you out.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/vacuum-sealers-unlimited.286737/page-3#post-2247408


----------



## whistlepig (Aug 28, 2021)

I use these. The dispenser makes the process much quicker:


----------



## dernektambura (Aug 28, 2021)

DougCA said:


> I picked up a LEM Maxvac Pro at Costco the other day. They have had them online for quite some time (https://www.costco.com/maxvac-pro-chamber-vacuum-sealer.product.100536866.html) and I never could get myself to pull the trigger. I have a Foodsaver that works alright, but as we all know the bags aren't cheap. My local Costco got the Maxvac Pro in warehouse over the summer and I kept an eye on it. The last time I went, the last NiB unit was marked down to $499.00.  I picked it up figuring I could decide if I wanted it and return it if I didn't.
> 
> The main use for my Foodsaver is for meats. I'd buy the vac pacs of meat from Costco when on sale (Pork loin, NY steak, etc.) and cut my own, then seal it for the deep freezer. I'd buy the big box of bacon at the business center and break it down into smaller portions and freeze. I smoked cheese a few times and also sealed the blocks for aging in the fridge. Other than that, I can't say I use the FS too often.
> 
> ...


Main question is:
Why did you buy it and what are your expectations?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2021)

You can do more than meat....  Liquids as well..  (ie. Soups, stews, broths, chili, homemade stocks, and more) ...


----------



## dernektambura (Aug 28, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> You can do more than meat....  Liquids as well..  (ie. Soups, stews, broths, chili, homemade stocks, and more) ...


Hallelujah....


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Aug 29, 2021)

I bought mine last spring and love the job it does over the Weston Pro 2300 I have.  Packing my smoked cheese is so much easier as I do a brandy salt bath before sealing.  The Weston was always sucking up the brandy into the tray.  The chamber vac does it much easier.
I use both 3 and 4 mil bags I got from Vacuum Sealers unlimited,  probably take me 4-5 years to use all the bags :)
I still use the Weston for anything that I need to seal that is more than 8 in wide.


----------



## Sandyg (Sep 2, 2021)

I bought this machine from Costco a few months ago and used it 100 times already. LEM sells the exact same machine for $1099.  I paid $599.

I bought these bags and am happy with them.  https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ar...sous-vide-cooking-3-mil-case/120VPM30749.html

I've sealed bread, soup, spaghetti sauce, water (then freeze and use them for cooler packs), meat patties, berries, anything you want. You don't have to pre-freeze anything beforehand.  10x15 is the largest bag that will fit in the machine. I take berries or bread out of the freezer, slice open the top of the bag and remove what I need, then reseal and put it back in the freezer. I put the bag of soup or sauce in a pot of boiling water to reheat and I don't have a pot to wash. Also, the sauce doesn't lose moisture during reheating.
You can seal items that you want to keep waterproof. You can adjust the machine so it only seals and doesn't pull a vacuum or it only pulls a partial vacuum so that  bread won't be crushed.

I love this machine and wish I bought it years ago!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 2, 2021)

It ought to do real well in reheating butts and pulled pork.  Enjoy!


----------



## DougCA (Sep 3, 2021)

Apologies for the late response everyone, my email notifications went to junk. I thought no one had responded. :)



dernektambura said:


> Main question is:
> Why did you buy it and what are your expectations?


It was marked to move, at Costco, and my Foodsaver can frustrate me at times when vacuum sealing. Being Costco, I can return it without issue, but I wasn't going to come across this unit at $499 again. I figure it is easier (and cheaper in the long run) to use than the Foodsaver at the expense of real estate.



JckDanls 07 said:


> You can do more than meat....  Liquids as well..  (ie. Soups, stews, broths, chili, homemade stocks, and more) ...


You think home made guac would vac seal and freeze well?



Sandyg said:


> I bought this machine from Costco a few months ago and used it 100 times already. LEM sells the exact same machine for $1099.  I paid $599.
> 
> I bought these bags and am happy with them.  https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ar...sous-vide-cooking-3-mil-case/120VPM30749.html
> 
> ...


Tell me more about bread. What setting do you use? I do buy bread and freeze it for later use, but just use the bag it comes in.


----------



## Sandyg (Sep 3, 2021)

Watch this video. It explains everything.


Also, for bread, you will have to experiment with the time. Start at 9 seconds and go from there.


----------

